# what iss your Final four?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Brackets finally came out. Who is everyone's Final Four?

Duke
UCLA
UCONN
Boston College

Changed from Pitt to UCLA.


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> Brackets finally came out. Who is everyone's Final Four?
> 
> Duke
> Pittsburgh
> ...


LSU
UCLA
Connecticut
Boston College

UConn over UCLA in the final.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Texas
Memphis
UConn
Georgetown
just a random thought not looking at things very hard


----------



## GBFanJ (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: what is your Final four?*

Duke
Connecticut
UCLA
Nevada (that's an early prediction, least likely)

Also, is it just me, or is there a Connecticut bias in ESPN? I know they're located there, but every one of the analysts not only have Connecticut in their Final Four, but as their national champion. I think they're a competitor, but I think there should be SOME variety in there.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

LSU
UCLA
UConn
Ohio St


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

texas
kansas
uconn
ohio state


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Texas/LSU (not sure yet)
Memphis
UConn
Florida


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Duke - Could very easily be Texas though
Memphis
Boston College
UCONN


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

too many people are picking us.........i dont like these expectations....


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Duke
Arkansas
UCONN
Boston College


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm going with all the #1 seeds: 
UCONN
Memphis
Duke
Villanova

with UCONN winning it all.

I love March Madness. There's people here predicting teams(Arkansas, Georgetown) to reach the final four, who I am predicting will be upset in the 1st Round. Gotta love the parody!


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> Brackets finally came out. Who is everyone's Final Four?
> 
> Duke
> Pittsburgh
> ...


Wow I thought I was original. Same thing. Do you have Duke over BC? 

To expand, the teams I have losing in the elite eight are: 

Iowa
UCLA
UNC
Georgetown


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Duke
UCONN
Boston College
Kansas

For the moment.....


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Who picked Arkansas?!?!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

bruno34115 said:


> Wow I thought I was original. Same thing. Do you have Duke over BC?
> 
> To expand, the teams I have losing in the elite eight are:
> 
> ...


no actually I have Boston College as National Champion


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to many people are drinking the BC koolaid. My upset special is them going down to Pacific.

Duke
UCONN
Florida
UCLA


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

TM said:


> Who picked Arkansas?!?!


Yeah, what were they thinking... not going w/all chalk. At least they picked someone instead of just coming here and making a snide little comment.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

My final four pick is:
Duke
Gonzaga (Does part of me want to see Morrison vs. Redick?)
UConn
Boston College

Championship is UConn vs. Duke

Winner: UConn

My hope is that Duke can pull off a victory though, so I might take a look at that before Thursday.
Either way, I can't wait until the games begin.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jesus of CopyMat said:


> Yeah, what were they thinking... not going w/all chalk. At least they picked someone instead of just coming here and making a snide little comment.


i don't know how that was snide, but whatever.

plus, i'm pretty sure i've picked my final four about 5 times in previous threads identical to this one.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Duke
Pittsburgh
Tennessee 
Villanova


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Duke-UCLA

Boston College-UConn

UConn over Duke 74-66 in the finals.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

Texas
Gonzaga
UCONN
'Nova


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Duke, UConn, Villanova, Memphis

I know it's never happened before, and probably won't. I just don't see any other teams out there. Except for a Boston College.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I picked Arkansas it will be them over Marquette in the Elite 8


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Texas, UCLA, UConn, and Ohio St


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis, Duke, Connecticut and Boston College (Villanova)*

I picked Villanova in two of my brackets, BC in the other two. I'm really sold on the other three making it through. Memphis got an easier bracket then people care to admit. Rodney Carney will solidify himself as a top 5 pick in this tournament.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

DWest Superstar said:


> I picked Arkansas it will be them over Marquette in the Elite 8



That's my boy!


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*My bracket (Connecticut: National Champs*

Final Four:

Iowa (why does is this team so underrated?) over Pitt
Connecticut over Villanova

Championship: Connecticut over Iowa


----------



## solo (Nov 29, 2002)

Duke
UCLA
Washington
Villinova


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm torn between Villanova and Boston College (my homer pick) out of Minneapolis. I have one bracket with Florida taking it over Boston College but the best game in the bracket will be Villanova against Boston College. 'Nova can easily win if they stick to a run and press against BC's more traditional style of offense. I feel the game depends on BC's shooting, specifically Sean Marshall and Jared Dudley. Also, Sean Williams will need to be a big factor in the middle to stop 'Nova's guards. For the bracket that I have money riding on, I'm playing it safe taking Villanova.

My other three teams are *Duke *(over Texas), *Memphis* (over Gonzaga), and *Connecticut *(over MSU).


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Duke, Gonzaga, Uconn, BC


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Elite 8
UT over LSU
Kansas over UCLA (Kansas/Memphis is the most frustrating game in my bracket)
UConn over MSU
Florida over Villanova

Final 4
UT over Kansas
UConn over Florida

Finals 
UConn over UT

It really bothers me that everyone has UConn but they're the most talented team in the country and they're got the coach to win it. 

Anyone want to help convince me I should pick g'town to beat osu in dayton??


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

i have it, and a lot of experts do too, gtown has the defense to do it, contain ohio st to shoot 30 % @ 3's and i wouldnt be surprised if we won, don't pick them to beat florida though because if they do lose to ohio st, then your bracket would be ****edddddd.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Elight Eight
Texas Over LSU
Gonzaga Over Kansas
UConn Over Michigan State
Florida Over BC

Final Four
Texas
Gonzaga
UConn
Florida

Texas Over Gonzaga
UConn Over Florida

UConn Over Texas in the Finals


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Texas
Kansas
UConn
Villanova

UConn over Texas


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Texas
Memphis
Washington 
Nova


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

*Who's going to make the sweet 16?*

These teams have made it already

Duke
LSU
Florida
Wich St.
Washington
Boston College

Considering games in progress and those that will be played tomorrow, who rounds out the final 10 spots?

my picks:

Gonzaga (in progress)
UCLA (in progress)
Villanova
Pitt
Memphis
UConn
UNC
WVU
Texas
G'town


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

LSU
UConn
Boston College
Gonzaga

Uconn as champs


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Duke
Gonzaga
UConn
Villanova

I have Gonzaga over Memphis, which is more thinking with my heart rather than my head, but meh... I'm willing them to win.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Thread is closed. another thread updated final four after sweet 16 is completed


----------

